# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Tic et Tac - Cochons d'Inde mâle castré

## laeti77

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Tic et Tac
*Type:* Cochon d'Inde
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 77 - Seine-et-Marne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0622623086
*E-mail :* laeti_m@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,

Tic et Tac, 2 frères cochons d'Inde mâle castré cherche famille aimante.
Ils n'acceptent pas de vivre avec des mâles, donc placement séparé idéalement dans une famille ayant des cochons d'Inde femelle.
Tic (tricolore marron), est un poids plume, avec un oeil qui souffre de cataracte. Il a été vu par un vétérinaire spé NAC et il y n'y a rien à faire, ça ne l'empêche pas de vivre sa petite vie de patachon tranquillement :-).
Tac (tricolore noir), est plus costaud.
Tous les deux sont très sympa avec les humains.
Nous aimerions les placer rapidement mais biensûr sérieusement.

----------


## coquin

toujours a l'adoption?

----------


## Anubis59

Bonjour, est ce que les loulous sont toujours à la recherche de famille ? Merci

----------


## coquin

ils ont été adoptés car je cherche une copine ou un copain castré pour ma chonne qui a perdu son compagnon?

----------

